# For Heinz



## Marcel (Dec 14, 2008)

Some siggy ideas for Heinz:


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2008)

Excellent Marcel... 

Maybe you should put these layers in that way the map would be better seen.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 14, 2008)

You mean the Boomerang a little to the right? Or no shadow on the Boomerang on the second?


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 14, 2008)

I like the second one down especially Marcel...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah me too. I think the Boomerang is fine where it is now. The map could do with being a bit sharper but is fine as it is now.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice work Marcel!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2008)

Marcel said:


> You mean the Boomerang a little to the right? Or no shadow on the Boomerang on the second?




No, Marcel I meant the third one with the kangaroos in the background


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 14, 2008)

Here's some more to add for your excellent work Marcel, if want to try other ideas...


----------



## Marcel (Dec 14, 2008)

Wurger said:


> No, Marcel I meant the third one with the kangaroos in the background



Ah, you didn't like the perspective one?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2008)

Ah no Marcel.It is excellent but I want to see how the pic would be looked like if you would make the background much more transparent in order to see the map better.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 14, 2008)

Great job there Marcel


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 15, 2008)

Very cool Marcel!


----------



## Heinz (Dec 15, 2008)

Wow thankyou Marcel 

They all look great!

I've got to go to work right now but when I get home I'll pick one to use 

Thankyou again mate!

Alex


----------



## Njaco (Dec 15, 2008)

Awesome work, Marcel!!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 17, 2008)

Heinz said:


> Wow thankyou Marcel
> 
> They all look great!
> 
> ...



My pleasure Alex.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 17, 2008)

Outstanding work Marcel....


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yep...


----------

